# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Linh Kiện Máy Tính >  Phát triển thành công Apax English, ông Nguyễn Ngọc Thủy được vinh danh tại giải thưởng APEA

## bomthoithum

*VTV.vn - Ngày 19/12 vừa qua, 14 nhà lãnh đạo doanh nghiệp nổi bật đã được vinh danh tại Giải thưởng Doanh nhân châu Á Thái Bình Dương (APEA) lần đầu tiên tổ chức tại Việt Nam.*

"Những người nhận Giải thưởng Doanh nhân châu Á thực sự đặc biệt. Họ không chỉ phải chứng minh được kỹ năng kinh doanh và kinh nghiệm mà còn phải cam kết duy trì các tiêu chuẩn xuất sắc về kinh doanh", ông William Ng, Chủ tịch Điều hành của Enterprise Asia chia sẻ.

Danh sách 14 nhà lãnh đạo có những cái tên đã được nhiều người biết đến như ông Đặng Văn Thành - người sáng lập và Chủ tịch TTC Group, ông Đỗ Quang Hiển - Chủ tịch của Ngân hàng SHB hay bà Thái Hương - Chủ tịch Tập đoàn chuỗi thực phẩm TH… Đáng chú ý, lần trao giải này, đơn vị tổ chức Enterprise Asia cũng vinh danh tên của nhiều doanh nhân gây dựng, phát triển thành công những doanh nghiệp non trẻ. Điển hình trong số đó phải kể đến ông Nguyễn Ngọc Thủy - người sáng lập kiêm Chủ tịch HĐQT Tập đoàn Egroup - đơn vị sở hữu chi phối Apax Holdings. Ông Thủy được vinh danh trong lĩnh vực giáo dục.

Ông Nguyễn Ngọc Thủy chia sẻ: "Tôi cứ làm đi làm lại. Sai thì sửa. Không thành công thì đập đi làm lại và vẫn mải miết đi tìm một thành công đầu tiên, một dự án thành công trọn vẹn".

Apax English ra đời trong bối cảnh thị trường trung tâm tiếng Anh đang nở rộ. Tuy nhiên, chỉ trong vòng vài năm, Apax English đã từ con số không trong ngành thành doanh nghiệp đầu ngành, sở hữu chuỗi 55 trung tâm tiếng Anh cao cấp dành cho trẻ em lớn nhất cả nước.

Ông Nguyễn Ngọc Thủy cho biết: "Định hướng của chúng tôi là chuyển động theo cách mạng công nghiệp lần thứ 4 là cuộc cách mạng công nghiệp dựa trên nền tảng công nghệ số và tích hợp tất cả các công nghệ thông minh để tối ưu hóa quy trình, phương thức sản xuất; nhấn mạnh những công nghệ đang và sẽ có tác động lớn nhất là công nghệ in 3D, công nghệ sinh học, công nghệ vật liệu mới, công nghệ tự động hóa, người máy... Các chuỗi trung tâm tiếng anh cao cấp dành cho trẻ em Apax English hay chuỗi trường mầm non song ngữ STEAMe GARTEN và chẳng bao lâu nữa, Apax Franklin Academy cũng sẽ đi theo định hướng này".

Tại buổi lễ trao giải thưởng Doanh nhân châu Á Thái Bình Dương (APEA) năm 2017, Chủ tịch Điều hành của đơn vị tổ chức ông William Ng. đã khẳng định rằng mỗi ứng cử viên của giải thưởng đều phải trải qua một quá trình đánh giá khắt khe bao gồm kiểm toán tài chính bởi một công ty kiểm toán được chỉ định, đánh giá thực địa bắt buộc và phỏng vấn, dẫn đến kết quả là một quá trình bỏ phiếu kín bởi hội đồng của Enterprise Asia.

Năm nay, giải thưởng nhận được gần 50 đề cử và 14 người chiến thắng trong 11 ngành công nghiệp. Ông Ng. cũng cho biết: "Giải thưởng APEA nhằm thúc đẩy tinh thần kinh doanh trên toàn cầu. Bên cạnh việc công nhận những nỗ lực của các doanh nhân này, chúng tôi hy vọng sẽ khuyến khích họ tiếp tục đưa doanh nghiệp của họ lên tầm cao mới trong thời đại số hóa hiện tại, đồng thời tạo thêm nhiều cơ hội nghề nghiệp cho người dân trong khu vực, và giúp thúc đẩy nền kinh tế".

Danh sách 14 doanh nhân đoạt giải thưởng:

----------

